# Kokatat idol



## oarboatman (Jul 20, 2006)

I am looking for opinions from end users about the new design. Who has one? Any issues? How many days do you have in the suit?


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi, I have one. Maybe 6 days in it so far. I like it a lot. Love the zip for easy in and out without the annoying zipper across your chest of older designs. It's very dry. The one part to get used to is pulling on your skirt you need to get it above the zipper. If not it's kinda bunchy feeling. It's easy to do this and I don't notice the zipper if it's all laying right. Getting the zipper started takes a little practice but becomes easy after a few times. I'm about to do lots of winter paddling and this will be my go to suit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## oarboatman (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback. Please keep in coming.


----------



## colo4o (Jul 19, 2013)

*dry*

I have an Icon and a Sweet intergalactic and my wife has the Idol.. I like both of mine and I did not get the idol thinking that I would feel it when sitting but she tells me that this is not the issue. 
I think all 3 are good choices and kokatat is great for service. 
If the Idol is your choice I have a contact for a new Idol for $725.


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

Do tell. That's a great price. I've been procrastinating, but at that price.....


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

